# Please help...c section recovery



## Daisy1986

Hey, 

Well I had my little man 8 days ago via c section because he was breech. However, 8 days on and i'm still in really bad pain...hurts to walk/stand up straight and I have a burning pain, almost as though someone runs a red hot knife across the bottom of my tummy. 
I went the Drs who said it's not infected and I also got tested for a UTI which I don't have. I also have lots of wind and a bit of a bad tummy and it hurts in my tummy when I poo :(
Does this sound normal? I've read lots of recovery stories and read of people out shopping after a few days, etc. I made the mistake of googling too much and now I'm worried about bad things that could have gone wrong.

Anyone got any reassurance for me? Feeling a bit down as I can't help thinking i'm letting my little man down by not being able to do everything for him :( 

Thanks x


----------



## patch2006uk

I'll be honest and say I felt like death for a good couple of weeks after my c-section. Rest as much as possible (easier said than done, I know!) and don't push yourself too fast. I refused to even lift the kettle for about a month after LO was born! Lift nothing heavier than LO from below waist height and try not to use your abdominal muscles too much -push with your legs to get up and use your hands to support you as much as possible. 

It will get easier. As long as there's no infection, and you're feeling ok in yourself, then all is probably ok. But if you're not sure, get checked out again and again if you feel the need. 

Hope you feel more like yourself soon :flower:


----------



## pleaseMum

Poor thing, I remember the pain like it was yesterday and DD is 20 months now!!! She was Breech as well (surprise) The burning stabbing pain was the worst and it took a good couple of weeks to feel sort of normal and wean myself off the meds too. I went shopping 5 days after DD was born and that was a huge mistake. I managed to walk about ten feet in the door and then had to sit on a bench while DH did all the shopping. I should have stayed home :( Sitting up hurt, Passing gas hurt and because I was on Tylenol 3's I was backed up so pooping Really hurt.......Hang in there love it will get better and you WILL be normal again. I promise. Congrats on a beautiful baby :hugs:


----------



## starla14

Are you taking pain medications? I had to take mine every 4-6 hours I think and if I missed it I would be sorry!


----------



## Daisy1986

Thanks :) I've never even had a tooth out so the pain was a bit of a shock! I can walk a bit more but (sorry for the TMI) my tummy still hurts a lot at the end of a wee and badly when I poo. Is this normal? It's not a urine infection! x


----------



## Daisy1986

starla14 said:


> Are you taking pain medications? I had to take mine every 4-6 hours I think and if I missed it I would be sorry!

Yes, paracetamol and an anti inflammatory. How long is it safe to take these for? x


----------



## jess77

I had a section 12 days ago, and im still in pain. I asked the midwife is this normal and she said yes, you have mad major abdominal surgery, and sometimes you dont realise you have as you have a baby!. I was only given 5 days of co-codamol on discharge and my midwife said you could do with taking them for another 10 days as I told her the first day I started with paracetamol I felt like id gone back 3 days in my recovery. My back still hurts from the epidural and my tummy constantly hurts and itches but its a good sign coz everything is healing. I have even got a bruise on my right side of my tummy, which is normal. without my pain medication I would be in bed and cannot get out of bed. some mornings hubby has to get me my medication so i can take it in bed and let it work before I can physically get out of bed. Once they kick in tho, im preparing feeds, doing light housework as in tidying, washing up, and putting the washing machine on. I waited 1 week for my 1st outing with little man, and I do try to get some fresh air everyday. Then again I do try and have a nap also everyday. My point is everyone copes with the recovery different. Me im taking it easy coz I can as its my first baby, but I am also a healthy 23 year old , however it is my very first operation so its all new to me. recovery is a very personal thing, which is why the hospital says it can take 6 weeks to recover. enjoy your baby and if the pain is getting to you why dont you ask your gp for some stronger pain killers for another week???.


----------



## patch2006uk

The pain while on the toilet could be because you're relaxing your abdominal muscles and using the muscles closer to the incision site. 

If it doesn't settle over the next couple of days, I personally would get in touch with a midwife or GP and ask for a check over. 

I also wouldn't just mask everything with pain relief. The pain reminds you not to overdo it. I stopped taking anything after about 10 days, as I wanted to listen to my body, not mask it's signals. Don't make yourself uncomfortable with pain, there aren't any medals, but I wouldn't overdo it with pills and stuff.


----------

